# snapping, biting puppy



## Yellie88 (Aug 25, 2011)

me again folks, just a quick one, alfie has mad half hours now and again where he bites my feet, hands, rips at my couch etc. I tell him no in a very firm voice, doesn't work, so I often give him a "time out" , where I put him in the kitchen and ignore him till he calms down. Only problem is he barks really loudly, howls, scratches the door and becomes destructive. And quite simply, does not calm down at all!!

Is there another way to combat his behaviour? 

Thanks


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

If I were you I would take him for a stroll and occupy his mind. It will get easier in time.


----------



## Yellie88 (Aug 25, 2011)

he's not had his 2nd injection yet so he'll be housebound for another wee while yet. I hope this will calm down when we can get him out for a good walk.


----------



## wyntersmum (Jul 31, 2011)

it will get easier when your able to get him out, its like having a toddler they get board stuck in the house all day. you prob already do play with him i found when Colin gets like that i have an old slipper and a pull rope and we have a mad half hour together with my little girl. he loves to rag lol. wait till he gets to the "teenage years" and the strops come on


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Yellie88 said:


> he's not had his 2nd injection yet so he'll be housebound for another wee while yet. I hope this will calm down when we can get him out for a good walk.


Yes this can be a bit of a problem but you could have a play around in the garden with a ball or similar - not sure what breed your dog is - I have large breed and I never play any sort of tug games with my pups or you could simply give him a marrow bone to knaw on - that will certainly keep him occupied for sometime and will tire him out!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yellie88 said:


> me again folks, just a quick one, alfie has mad half hours now and again where he bites my feet, hands, rips at my couch etc. I tell him no in a very firm voice, doesn't work, so I often give him a "time out" , where I put him in the kitchen and ignore him till he calms down. Only problem is he barks really loudly, howls, scratches the door and becomes destructive. And quite simply, does not calm down at all!!
> 
> Is there another way to combat his behaviour?
> 
> Thanks


Ive found they can get to a point that they literally cant calm down themselves they hype up so far or some can. Ive always found the best way is time out, any attention you give whilst they are like it can inadvertently reward the behaviour and make them more likely to do it. Sometimes naughty behaviour is a way to get attention in the fist place, then it just gets out of hand. Any reaction from us can reward it. Puppies can get over tired even sometimes and then they can do it.

It might be that he is getting too far into the behaviour before you are trying to rectify it with the time out. Try putting him out before it gets really wild. First sign he is possibly starting to get hyper, put him out then. Chewing is a good de stresser for dogs, perhaps put him out with a chew or a stuffed Kong. That way he has something to take it out on, and wind himself down.

Has he got access to you all the time you are there? As mentioned sometimes they can get over tired too and bad behaviour starts. You could also try building into his routine periods of rest, by giving him periods on his own with a chew or Kong, after he has had play sessions.

Even though he cant go out yet, he can still do some basic training, and a bit of on lead walking in the garden, mixed with a bit of play like chasing a ball or toy as well. Just 2 or 3 10/15 minute sessions a day can wear them out physically and mentally. Its a good foundation too, as they tend to be receptive and eager to please at this age. You may find by putting a structure and routine in place it makes a difference, of activity followed by rest/amusing himself in between.


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Yellie hope it's all going well and you've managed to catch up on a little shut eye 

It gets tricky when your in 'vaccination limbo' - not quite fully there to take him out but your pup is starting to realise he's got tons of energy to burn off but he can't go for walkies just yet! My little lad is an ESS and true to his breed, is rather high energy. He started having the occassional "10 min crazies" every so often where he would zoom around the house, snorting and growling, bouncing at me as he flew by and trying a cheeky nip on the way through, but you do get used to it eventually!

I'd say definately continue with correcting him if he bites or jumps at you, because obviously this is behaviour you want to discourage for training and obedience etc, and rather than placing him in the kitchen, divert his attention to a chew toy and then ignore him a moment. In relation to play time with him, I'd agree with the earlier poster who said to avoid tugg-ropes and the like if you want to curb his biting. Jenson, when he's mega excited during play, will sometimes just start jumping at me and nipping hard, but as soon as I yip, turn and ignore him, he relaxes again and resumes play. 

I'd say see how you get on with 10 minute play sessions involving fetch type play, training command games and even make sure to involve a bit of mental stimulus, like hiding a toy or a treat under three different cups, so your exercising him on all levels. I also have toys which Jenson has permanent access to, like a stuffed kong, but also toys that are 'mine', meaning he only gets to play with these when it's mutual play between myself and him, this just adds a bit of value when training/playing.

Maybe it would be handy too, to introduce relaxed time-outs after every 10 min play. You could have a stuffed kong ready for this, so when you call the time-out, he gets a nice tasty stuffed kong in his crate and you can both relax. That way he's also learning that when you say it's time to relax, then it's exactly that and your in charge.

Hope it helps


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

My youngster is now nearly 10mths old and still, like any child, needs enforced time out - at which point he tends to collapse and snore like crazy.

Crazy puppy nipping etc is just part of being a puppy - make his confined area smaller and more nest like and consider investing in a crate


----------



## Yellie88 (Aug 25, 2011)

I feel terrible that he is not getting the opportunity to release his energy! I feel like a bad owner!! the kind I talk about myself that never let their dogs out etc!! hehe

I'm still having real issues with Alfie being left alone. The very second we are out of sight the howling, crying and destruction begins! This makes it difficult to do "time out", as he just doesn't stop crying to go and get him back out!! for example I left him with a chew toy earlier to simply go and put the bin out, and I could hear him howling outside!! because crate training with him is a slow process at the moment, locking him in his crate only causes chaos and complaints from neighbours, as I found out previously!

I've been told that pups should be left for periods from the start to get them accustomed, but alfie just isn't one bit interested in any chew toy, including a stuffed kong, that you leave him! I also can't pen him as he climbs out of it! 

I just feel so helpless, it's as if everything we try isn't working. I know he is still a young puppy, and in effect a baby, but I read advice saying a firm "no"...well a firm no to alfie means nothing!! neither does a loud noise or any of the training advice given!!

I'm anxious as although I am not working at present, I will have to go back to work in the near future!

Perhaps I need to take a chill pill and let it play out!! thanks everyone once again!


----------



## jo5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I would invest in a babygate, shutting the door always seems like a punishment to me, you don't want to punish him , he just needs time to calm down and work out that if he bites he doesn't get his favourite thing... you . With a a babygate he is still confined but not totally excluded, he is less likely to yell and be destructive. That just my opinion anyway


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmm what about trying with a clicker training technique? Just thinking if he is so bad to the point that the second he is in the crate, he starts to cry/howl/become destructive, perhaps you could attempt to get him used to the idea that he'll be rewarded for being quiet.

For example, say you pop him in the crate, and he starts causing a fuss, tell him to be quiet with a "Hush" or a "Settle", or any word you feel comfortable with that basically means you want him to stop making noise, and the very second he stops, click and give him a treat. This could take time because you'll literally have to start from the second he stops barking, and then gradually draw it out, such as - "Hush" wait for the 2 seconds he stops, click, treat, and extend for longer etc. Maybe if you can train and condition him to accept that being quiet results in a reward, it may help?

Whatever method you use will most certainly require patience and persistance, perhaps try getting him used to it in the day so the neighbours aren't about to complain. I know it's tricky but do your best to bare with it, at the start Jenson would cry the second he heard us return from leaving him in the crate for a short time, he would cry expectantly that we would let him out instantly, but instead we put shopping away/walked in to another room without acknowledgement to him, and waited until he settled before we let him out, and he eventually got the idea!

Good luck, let us know how you get on


----------



## Yellie88 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Jo, that's actually something I hadn't thought about. Thanks again starfish, I'll try that out tomorrow!  

Will let you know if we make progress!


----------



## petlover84 (Aug 2, 2011)

Its much effective if you train your dog when he has enough exercise. In that way his behavior is more tame. Some dogs is doing some inappropriate behavior when they have excess energy.


----------



## Yellie88 (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks everyone. Alfie has taken well to his crate today, still haven't closed the door yet as fear it may be too early. he slept in there whilst I tidied up and hung out the washing, but wasn't long before he sensed something was up and came to find me!

I gave him a treat earlier which he took into his crate, and I fed him his breakfast in there too. He didn't clean the dish like normal but hopefully if I keep puting it in there he will get the idea!

He had another mad half hour this afternoon but I just let him run it out. Still snappy and growly but wagging his tail at the same time. We're going to take him out later for a run around the garden, hopefully that will wear him out 

there's plently been going on outside today which has kept him occupied at the window, think we're both getting cabin fever!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yellie88 said:


> thanks everyone. Alfie has taken well to his crate today, still haven't closed the door yet as fear it may be too early. he slept in there whilst I tidied up and hung out the washing, but wasn't long before he sensed something was up and came to find me!
> 
> I gave him a treat earlier which he took into his crate, and I fed him his breakfast in there too. He didn't clean the dish like normal but hopefully if I keep puting it in there he will get the idea!
> 
> ...


Glad things are calming down a bit today and seem to be better, dont worry you will get there. Keep us posted how its going. It should get a lot easier once he can get out properly and get rid of his excess energy and have some mental stimulation more too.


----------



## Yellie88 (Aug 25, 2011)

Shall do...thought in the meantime I'd post a picture of the offender himself!  looks like butter wouldn't melt!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yellie88 said:


> Shall do...thought in the meantime I'd post a picture of the offender himself!  looks like butter wouldn't melt!!


Now you know why God made puppies adorable!!! So we dont altogether lose the plot through the puppy stage with them


----------

